# Food plot Question



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

Last year I planted a 2 acre food plot with a Tecamote seed from Gander Mtn. It came in great!!!! This year it still looks great but it is covered with 12-15 inch high plants with yellow flowers on it. Is this a weed? Should I mow it? Should I kill It? Should I leave it alone? Please Help! Thanks, Rick


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

If it's yellow mustard, you'll want to pull it now while the soil is moist & before it has gone to seed. We've discussed this in the past, a search will probably turn up a picture.

L & O


----------



## Doctor (Jun 21, 2002)

Here is a link to a photo of the plant and some of its characteristics. 

Tre-foil photo. 

It is good to keep around for forage variety, especially very dry seasons. It is in many different food plot mixes that I have researched. 

Doctor


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i dont think it would be treefoil with flowers this early. being a newer plot its probably mustard like L&O said. either mow it now before it goes to seed or use a rope wick to get rid of it.


----------



## Live2Hunt (Nov 23, 2004)

Wouldn't spot spraying with round up also work?


----------



## okdogdoc (Feb 12, 2004)

did the mix have any brassicas in it? If so that might be what it is--all mine a flowering right now--yellow flowers.
Here is a pic.









My trefoil isn't flowering yet in Oklahoma so i also doubt that is what it is--if it is trefoil you have a great plant for a food plot.

todd


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. It was loaded with barassica, so maybe that is what it is. I will check when I go back up this weekend.


----------

